# Looking for Thyroid info



## kayla123 (May 6, 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for some info from people who have had experience. Currently, I'm waiting for a Thyroid ultrasound. An MRI I had recently (I have MS and have routine MRIs) showed something on the MRI on one side of my thyroid. I can also feel a slight enlargement on one side, especially when I swallow. My thyroid blood work levels were in the normal range. I know that nodules can often be completely harmless, but I still would be comforted to know what happens next.

After the first ultrasound, then what next? I think I am just scheduled for an ultrasound, not a biopsy, so I am assuming once the initial results come in I have to have a biopsy? Seems kind of like a waste of time to have the initial ultrasound without doing a biopsy at the same time. If the nodules are determined to be benign, then do they just stay there forever? Thanks for any information!

EDITED: for further information:

My ultrasound showed a large nodule and my doctor has scheduled Fine Needle Aspiration to collect cells to investigate. I'll likely have to wait a while a while (wait times look like about a month).

*Here are my results of the ultrasound: *

The thyroid gland is not enlarged.

The right lobe measures 1.8x1.7x3.6

There is a very heterogeneous dominant nodule within the mid right lobe measuring 1.8x1.7x3.6

There are multiple other scattered hypoechoic nodules but none measure greater than 1 cm.

Impression: 3.6cm dominant nodule within the mid right thyroid gland. Further evaluation with ultrasound-guided FNA is recommended.

I am not surprised, but I have questions that I can't have answered and that is frustrating. I want to know if this is a fast growing nodule (I've had yearly Cspine MRIs and there was never a mention of anything before on the reports, but maybe they just weren't concerned with the thyroid at that point) I asked my doctor, but he only has the reports; and even if he did have the images, I know that a GP doesn't really have enough experience to be able to interpret MRIs.

It turns out I never did have any other thyroid levels tested. Just TSH and that was 2.20 (reference range 0.35-4.30)

I guess I'll just have to wait at this point!

Oh, and one last comment - it seems odd to me that the nodule is the exact same size as the thyroid gland. Is that common?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

The ultrasound will show how large the nodule is and if it's big enough, then a biopsy is done. Sometimes they'll do both at the same time, but usually doctors want to review the ultrasound results before ordering a biopsy. When you say your bloodwork is "normal", do you have copies of your labs with ranges you could share?


----------



## kayla123 (May 6, 2018)

I don't have my lab results - I'll ask next week when I have an appointment, but when I first saw them, I seem to recall everything being near the middle of the reference ranges, nothing on the high or low end of normal. I waited for a few months and then had the ultrasound. The doctor's office called for me to come in next week. I've had tests before where the doctor just doesn't even bother contacting me if nothing further needs to be done, and I can go into the office and get my test results if I want from the receptionist and sign something that says that I have not reviewed the results with a doctor. That's what happened with my thyroid blood tests because there was nothing the doctor needed to review with me.

Anyway, long story short, I am expecting something to come from these ultrasounds, so I am wondering if anyone can help me come up with a list of questions. I always feel so remorseful when I do research after the visit and then have questions for the doctor, but I can't ask the doctor because of the long wait times it would take to get an appointment in the first place!

I am assuming there will be a biopsy. I'll ask the wait time. Any other important questions?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It would still be helpful to have your results. Its hard to know what questions to ask without those.

Like, did they test antibodies? Is this an autoimmune issue? If yes, even if your labs are in the normal range, does your doctor support medication in the hopes of slowing the progress of autoimmune disease?

I would want to know how large the nodule(s) is/are, is there evidence of calcifications on the nodule(s), is there increased vascularity, and if there is evidence on the rest of your thyroid of autoimmune damage (pitting, heterogeneous appearance).


----------



## kayla123 (May 6, 2018)

The things tested were TSH, t3, and t4

I already have an autoimmune disorder (multiple sclerosis) so I am interested if there's a connection. From some research (aka a google search), there seems to be a connection between thyroid disorders and MS so it makes me want to make sure I ask all the right questions. I want to make sure that if there are other things that should be tested for (other blood tests?) I am prepared to ask for them and be an advocate for myself. Thanks for everyone's replies so far!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Did you have Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests or Total?

Your TSH is slightly elevated - FT-4 and FT-3 should be closer to 3/4 of range.


----------

